# Schmidt Wheels



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Whats the name of these Schmidt wheels. Can't find the name anywhere. Love the style of these. Look very much like an OZ Mito but in a single piece version from Schmidt.








Hope you don't mind ryanmiller but i stole your picture. Just noticed your plate when I enlarged the pic.
Anyway...


----------



## Gus_London (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Schmidt Wheels (SeanKirk23)*

found on google in less than 2 minutes








Schmidt Race 2000's


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Nice wheels!


----------



## BASKET_CASE (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

MY BOY HAS 6 OF THEM FS:!!!!


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (BASKET_CASE)*

BASKET_CASE... check your pms.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (SeanKirk23)*

discontinued. Have fun finding some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

if you dont care about them being real....wagen wheels sell reps. Miro STP3


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (jdotlim)*

Miro STP3's are actually OZ Mito reps. They were made to look like a 3 piece wheel. But they only come in 19's.


----------

